# Which BOV Do I Get for my GA16?



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i know i have to get a recirculating bov for my turbo setup on my ga16, but what kinds are there to choose from? my boy has a 240 w a sr20det and he has an apexi....do i have to get a stock bb bov? or is there something that sounds and looks more aggressive???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its all gonna be quiet, but you can use a greddy type S, a forge recirc valve, or an HKS SSQ iirc.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

or, if you wanna go any cheaper, a 1st gen dsm bpv(for the last time people, its not a BOV) is a good move


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

So it's a Bypass Valve... and well, if it's recirculating, I guess it's no longer a blow off valve anymore anyway. It's more like... a blow backintotheintake valve.

Too bad we can't vent those to the atmosphere without messing up the idle. I'd wanna attach a duck call to mine.

SHIFT_quack

Gives it that little personal touch, like a Dukes of Hazzard or la cucaracha horn...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually.. it wont mess up the idle.. it will just make you shoot fire.. becuase it reads X-psi boost.. so it needs to shoot x-amount of gas into the cylandars.. so for x-boost, it shoots x-gas.. if you release all the boost.. it shoots a massive assload of boost into the car and it doenst have enough air to make it all fire.. so it sets on fire as it goes out the exhaust.. and you shoot flames...

I suggest Turbo-Xs-RFL


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

non-recirculation of the bov on a MAF equipped car WILL mess up the idle.

this is why:

at idle, the car is in vacuum. Bov's are open at vacuum........they're simple mechanical pieces. They close during boost to hold the pressure, and they open at the first hint of vacuum.

so.....on a MAF equipped car, when at idle, a bov shooting to the atmosphere is venting/losing metered air, screwing with the idle.
when you recirculate the air, that 'vented' air is simply placed back in the intake system after the MAF but before the turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my boy has an eclipse gst 98...can i use his old one???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you can recirculate it. Ask him if he has a MAF or a MAP.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Speaking of, can we convert our air metering system to MAP instead of MAF? It would get rid of the voltage problem they keep running into on the MAFs (I think they reached the limit of 14 psi on the 240 MAF, IIRC). But then again, is it even worth the time and effort?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

go to a standalone system and you can get rid of the MAF


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Couple of things:

1. 2nd gen Eclipse BPVs are plastic P.O.S.'s. You want the 1st gen ones 90-94.

2. Yes, we can convert to absolute pressure instead of using the MAF sensor with a standalone. It's been done plenty of times. 300zx maf w/ a jwt ecu is a cheaper solution, but for absolute power, you can't beat not having a MAF. The eclipses also use the MAF, but the 2nd gen is still not really good (can hold 15psi if you're lucky)

3. If your BOV is not recirculated, your car will idle like sh*t. Trust me, I know it firsthand (bought the 240 with a BOV venting atmospherically. I knew it, but it the car was cheap, and the mistake is made quite commonly)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, when my blitz was vented atmospherically, it idled like shit too.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ok..this is new to me, so dont flame

you guys are saying to call turbo blow off valves, bypass valves...

but isnt a bypass valve the thing that stops water from being sucked into your engine due to a cai...(i wish i had one, my car wouldnt be dead now)


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

actually they are calling it a recirculation valve... a bypass valve is for ricers who are afraid to go turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bypass valves are for people with cold air intakes....and dont wanna fuck up their engine...typical "ricers" dont spend the extra money for a bypass valve, because they dont give a shit...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *
> you guys are saying to call turbo blow off valves, bypass valves...
> 
> *



no we're not........


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

I have yet to have a problem with the my bov and its not recirculated. Idles just fine and I have done 2 other turbo installs and they don't have a problem either with idling and they're not recirculated. So I'm curious why everyone is having such a problem.

Hey chimmike, your car looks good. Awesome job on the turbo setup.

chef


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

On dsm's you don't have a problem with idle, it is when you get back on the gas after shifting, because all of the gas that was supposed to go with the air that was metered goes into the cylinders with the air that is not under boost yet, If you shift without lifting you probably wont have a problem, but you will if you are just sputtering around town... It will not hurt anything to vent to atmosphere, but you are losing precious turbocharged horsepower not to mention you are slowing the spool of the turbo after shifting. I would just recirculate it..

BTW I have a 1g dsm valve for sale..... PM ME!!!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

heres how my/brothers ga16 idled with a 1st gen dsm bov venting to atmosphere.

bov vid

this valve may give you trouble since its not adjustable. at idle, the valve was open just a little, and large amounts of air would "leak" out. of course, i did have a ball bearing turbo that spun real easy  generally, MAF cars on the stock ecu (or JWT) will run rich with venting bovs....unless they are adjusted properly.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

chef said:


> *I have yet to have a problem with the my bov and its not recirculated. Idles just fine and I have done 2 other turbo installs and they don't have a problem either with idling and they're not recirculated. So I'm curious why everyone is having such a problem.
> 
> Hey chimmike, your car looks good. Awesome job on the turbo setup.
> 
> chef *


what bov are you running?

thanks Chef..............long time no hear from!!!

Hows it going? Am I going to see you at Nopi?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

maybe chef's cars are equipped with updog?


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey chimmike, it has definately been sometime since we last chatted. Everything is going good so far. No true complaints. Not going to be able to make it to NOPI this year. Working on business deals so don't have the time to go.

Ok, well I'm using the TurboXS type S bov. Its not too bad. On the other cars I have installed the TurboXS type H-RFL bov.

hehe  Funny Javierb14. Your just jealous


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol....jealous, my car will run off a speed density standalone very soon....i can vent to atmosphere without any problems


----------

